# Eyelashes



## For9Studios (Jan 26, 2011)

Messing with my 50MM Macro Sigma.  I was watching my son sleep and noticed his eyelashes so I grabbed my macro and took some pictures.  Please provide some C&C.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 27, 2011)

The main subject ( the eyelash) seems OOF, and the picture itself seems Under exposed.. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 27, 2011)

Little underexposed and I think you needed a little more dof


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 28, 2011)

The suggestions mentioned above are valuable; in spite of its some draw backs i loved the image very much; the most prominent disturbance i felt was that the green thing and a reflected greenish light on the kids face; another problem was kids forehead is very dark; i  made a small edit out of my love for the image; actually i too wanted to retain the wonderful skin tone of the baby; but due to some editing problem i converted it to black and white; hope you won't mind






Regards


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

For9Studios said:


> Thanks for the feedback!



feedback is always good you should never take feedback in a wrong way. Not saying you did but i used to and now its just helped me:thumbup:


----------

